# Signature request for sustainable smallholding planning appeal



## circitfied (Dec 29, 2012)

Food and energy prices continue to escalate in price. A couple in West Berkshire are attempting to sustainable produce food at a competitive price using renewable energy. However, they are having difficulties with the district planning committee as their strategy doesn’t conform to the committees ideals.

Chris and Zoe have bought 5 acres of paddocks in West Berkshire, located near Baydon. They are in the process of appealing the decision of the planning committees refusal for planning permission. The planning permission is to allow them to live in a mobile home on the land for three years, to enable them to manage a sustainable smallholding. This has been refused as they live in an Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty (AONB).  As can be seen on the link the (Google, 2012) the land is adjacent to the M4, a busy A road, Membury Services and a grass airfield. For this reason it cannot be recognised as an AONB.

Contradicting this ruling, local developers in the area have recently been granted planning permission to build a £2M racing stables on the opposite side of the road in the same AONB (Newbury, 2012).

This is a classic case of NIMBYism from the planning permission committee, as the committee feel that they are giving precedent to people living an alternative lifestyle. Yes, you guessed it, Chris and Zoe live in a double decker bus. However, unlike the majority of people living in alternative accommodation, the local community are in favour of them living in the area. This can be seen in the original planning application documentation (West Berks, 2012) . In fact locals in the area reported that crime had dramatically reduced in the area due to a night time presence in the area.

The planning application is to park a mobile home for the period of three years so that there is a 24 hour presence on the small holding. This is needed as the small holding produces free range chickens, ducks, geese and turkeys. As well as this the small holding also has cows, goats and extensive raised beds for growing vegetables. A 24 hour presence is required to stop theft and reduce ill health to the animals due to weather variations. This isn’t another attempt to develop the countryside, it is a project to produce outstanding food ethically and sustainably using low impact methods.

If you would like to support this cause please fill in this e-petition:
http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/42778

Or contact the below email address if you wish for more info, have offers of support or helpful information.
zoe_wilson50@hotmail.com

More information can be found at:

Google, 2012. https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=baydon&hl=en&ll=51.487924,-1.571335&spn=0.002034,0.003449&sll=52.8382,-2.327815&sspn=8.08612,14.128418&t=h&hnear=Baydon,+Wiltshire,+United+Kingdom&z=18
Newbury, 2012. http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/2012/ap-mccoys-2m-stable-redevelopment-likely-to-go-ahead-as-wind-turbine-plans-are-refused
http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/2012/ethical-produce-couple-launch-planning-appeal
http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/2012/old-news-article-18863
http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/2012/smallholding-bus-couple-given-marching-orders
https://twitter.com/JudithBuntingLD/status/277848246183948290/photo/1
West Berks, 2012. http://publicaccess.westberks.gov.uk/online-applications/applicationDetails.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=M1L4MTRD02K00


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd like a farm in the country.


----------



## circitfied (Dec 31, 2012)

Me too, I live in Stoke. My parents, the ones mentioned above lived in squats before moving into a bus 25 years ago. They could only get the money together for the land because lots of family members passed away in quick succession.

Please support them in their appeal, it's not as if they want to develop the countryside by building a house, they only want to live on their own land in a mobile home, without the risks of associated with parking on common rights of way. Oh and to have somewhere for their cows, pigs, goats... it's not very easy keeping livestock on the Ridgeway!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

I've got friends doing a very similar thing.

Unfortunately, it always fails unless you have a long run up and expensive planning lawyer. These things are never assessed on merit or "worthiness" and representing yourself through the process with that belief will just end up in failure.


----------



## rover07 (Jan 7, 2013)

Paddocks are for horses.

Have you considered a riding school? Then you could build stables, office, etc.

Maybe park a caravan while you're carrying out building work.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

rover07 said:


> Paddocks are for horses.
> 
> Have you considered a riding school? Then you could build stables, office, etc.
> 
> Maybe park a caravan while you're carrying out building work.


 
This is actually a common route to take in order to get a permanent dwelling in a field.

First you build the stables, then somewhere for people to work (with kitchen and bathroom) but not as a residence.  Then you declare the business failing and apply to turn them into holiday accommodation.  Declare that a business failure and apply for a change of use to residential.  Bingo.   Takes years though.  And money.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 7, 2013)

Doesn't always end in failure ... but the system is stacked against such sustainable living..... best to get advice from an expert BEFORE making the planning application as the appeal is based on what was presented to the planning ctte which turned it down.

http://www.tlio.org.uk/
".......... campaigns for a planning system which actively encourages sustainable, low impact and affordable homes. They give planning advice to people seeking to/or already embarking upon living on the land, engaged in land-based livelihoods."

http://www.rtpi.org.uk/planning-aid/
planning aid

GOOD  LUCK !


----------

